# Cobalt Blue Beaver Lid



## jaroadshow1867 (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi : I have this cobalt blue Beaver Jar lid.   Wondering if anyone could tell me of rarity , etc.   Possibly willing to sell.   I know my Redbook #12 states that a cobalt blue Beaver jar lid has been reported.   I guess this is the second ???

Thanks


----------



## yacorie (Apr 28, 2020)

This lid belongs to a Johnson and Johnson jar and not a beaver jar.

Assuming someone has a jar they need a lid for - the value of the lid is 20-50 bucks.


----------



## yacorie (Apr 28, 2020)

Now I’m second guessing my response.  Can you tell me what the dimensions are for the lid?  You’re correct, Beaver did make a cobalt lid too


----------



## jaroadshow1867 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi : The dimensions are as follows :   2-7/8" O.D. & 2-5/8 I.D...


----------



## jaroadshow1867 (Apr 28, 2020)

Lower scan is my Redbook #12


----------



## yacorie (Apr 28, 2020)

Yea I was looking at RB12 and asked for measurements to compare it - sure seems to match a beaver.

You need to find that one person with the cobalt jar that has never been seen !!

What do you think the value is on your lid?


----------



## yacorie (Apr 28, 2020)

yacorie said:


> Yea I was looking at RB12 and asked for measurements to compare it - sure seems to match a beaver.
> 
> You need to find that one person with the cobalt jar that has never been seen !!
> 
> ...


----------



## jaroadshow1867 (Apr 28, 2020)

I really have no idea.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 30, 2020)

Is this your lid?   https://www.ebay.com/itm/283861594586


----------



## jaroadshow1867 (May 2, 2020)

It''s actually my Brothers lid.  He did put it on Ebay as a Johnson lid. I have been disagreeing with him. I believe 100% it's a Beaver lid.


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 4, 2020)

Looks like it's going to sell for a really good price, no matter which jar it's actually made for!  As a Johnson & Johnson jar lid, it's still missing the screw band which can be pretty hard to find.  As a Beaver lid, I don't see it going for much more than what it's already selling for anyway.


----------

